# Last question, right or wrong?



## robparsons78 (May 25, 2009)

Okay first let me explain how I believe the NREMT computer based testing works, in california at least. You need what a 75 or 85 to pass the NREMT correct? Well, when other posters try to determine the significance of pass or fail vs. the number of questions they took on the test it would lead me to assume that the computer is grading you while you're taking the test. This is what I believe what happens, the computer kicks you out of the test when you have so many number of questions correct that you'll score higher then a 75 or 85 regardless if you were to get any more wrong. And vice-versa. The computer will kick you off if you get so many questions wrong that you wont be able to get a 75 or 85 regardless if you get the rest of the questions correct. So based on this theory, you can prove this by remembering the very last question you were asked, if you know you got it right then you pass, if you know you got it wrong you fail. So lets see if we can put together some test results similar to the # of questions post. I just took my NREMT on friday, still haven't gotten my results yet but I'm absolutely possitive I got the last question on the test correct. So I'm going to ask you to please post not only the number of questions you got to, but if you feel or know you got the last question on they exam correct or incorrect. Also if you dont understand what it is I'm getting at, or you just don't understand, let me know and I'll try to explain further. I've done my best to try to explain this. I'll put my results up hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 25, 2009)

The NR works in no way at all as how you described.


If you get a question right, it gives you a harder one.  Get it wrong, and you get an easier one.  It follows this pattern until it decides you are competent in all material.  If it's 60 questions, or 120 questions, doesn't matter.

If you want to know how many questions it took people, there's already a thread.

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7121


----------



## medic417 (May 25, 2009)

Last question could be answered wrong as you have a minimum number of questions as well.  Last answer right or wrong does not matter.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 25, 2009)

Anyone else find the humor in explaining how the NATIONAL registry works "in California at least".

Seems it would be the same everywhere, since it is the NATIONAL registry, not state.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 25, 2009)

Also, you are wrong in your theory.

The National Registry is not some secret organization...most if not all of your questions can be answered properly simply by visiting their site or calling/emailing them.

nremt.org

Go get educated about the process if you are so inclined, they explain everything there. In addition to that, Rid wrote a nice summary of how it all works back when they were first rolling out the CBT.


----------



## JPINFV (May 26, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Anyone else find the humor in explaining how the NATIONAL registry works "in California at least".
> 
> Seems it would be the same everywhere, since it is the NATIONAL registry, not state.



Dude, that's such a downer man. Don'tcha know that California is the real thing dude. California is the nation. Word. 



akflightmedic said:


> Also, you are wrong in your theory.
> 
> The National Registry is not some secret organization...most if not all of your questions can be answered properly simply by visiting their site or calling/emailing them.



Dude, it is so not narley to just give him our secrets. Tadpole hear needs to figure these things out on his own. So not cool dude, not cool at all.


/sarcasm
/pathetic attempt at stereotypical surfer talk.


----------



## daedalus (May 26, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Also, you are wrong in your theory.
> 
> The National Registry is not some secret organization...most if not all of your questions can be answered properly simply by visiting their site or calling/emailing them.
> 
> ...



The NREMT is the reincarnation of the illuminati.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 26, 2009)

daedalus said:


> The NREMT is the reincarnation of the illuminati.



For one to be a reincarnate, wouldn't they have to have ceased to exist first?

(They are everywhere, they are watching and they control everything)


----------



## daedalus (May 26, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> For one to be a reincarnate, wouldn't they have to have ceased to exist first?
> 
> (They are everywhere, they are watching and they control everything)



You were not supposed to know that.

Damn.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 26, 2009)

For more clarification there is *no longer *an average set as in  (70%) the norm. The last question is always of one of three. You answered correctly, you have ran out of time or your percentile of wrong answers is noe over the ratio. 

For more information as noted conteact NREMT or Pearson Vue on the procedures of how the test is administered and graded. As well since Monday was a Holiday, do not ever expect results to be posted on such dates. Grades that are recieved after 1:00 pm is posted for the next working day. 

R/r 911


----------



## armywifeemt (May 28, 2009)

What nobody seemed to mention is that the NREMT also puts in questions that in no way shape or form count toward your test, because they are trying to refine new questions for the test. I don't know when in the test these usually come up, but personally I would assume it would be at the end. Therefore it is quite possible that the last question you answered didn't even count. This would make it impossible to hazard a guess as to whether or not you passed or failed based on the last question. 

Personally, I think this theory is quite plausible, since, secret organization or not, the NREMT is a tad bit sadistic about handing out their test results. I mean, come on, if it is computer based, why do I have to go home feeling like my stomach is tied up in knots and not sleep until the following day when I finally find out the results (and thank God I didn't take mine on a Friday, cause I would have been one tired gal come Monday morning). It could easily be "graded" in real time, since the computer has decided whether you've passed or failed immediately when it cuts you off, and the result could be given to you after you've gone through the whole process of being carefully led from the room and frisked. 

Apparently they think the folks at Pearson Vue are perfectly competent to proctor our tests, but somehow too boneheaded to actually give us our results... 

I mean, talk about a great way to cut the discussions of this nature down significantly. People wouldn't care to try to figure out formulas to find out if they passed or failed if they knew as soon as they walked out of the test room.


----------



## medic417 (May 28, 2009)

armywifeemt said:


> What nobody seemed to mention is that the NREMT also puts in questions that in no way shape or form count toward your test, because they are trying to refine new questions for the test. I don't know when in the test these usually come up, but personally I would assume it would be at the end. Therefore it is quite possible that the last question you answered didn't even count. This would make it impossible to hazard a guess as to whether or not you passed or failed based on the last question.
> 
> Personally, I think this theory is quite plausible, since, secret organization or not, the NREMT is a tad bit sadistic about handing out their test results. I mean, come on, if it is computer based, why do I have to go home feeling like my stomach is tied up in knots and not sleep until the following day when I finally find out the results (and thank God I didn't take mine on a Friday, cause I would have been one tired gal come Monday morning). It could easily be "graded" in real time, since the computer has decided whether you've passed or failed immediately when it cuts you off, and the result could be given to you after you've gone through the whole process of being carefully led from the room and frisked.
> 
> ...



Good points.

I know some contractor exams in Texas taken at same place as NR exams give you an unofficial grade immediately.  I passed all my contractor exams and when got my official scores arrived they actually came in higher.  So why not give an unofficial percentage?


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 28, 2009)

armywifeemt said:


> What nobody seemed to mention is that the NREMT also puts in questions that in no way shape or form count toward your test, because they are trying to refine new questions for the test. I don't know when in the test these usually come up, but personally I would assume it would be at the end. Therefore it is quite possible that the last question you answered didn't even count. This would make it impossible to hazard a guess as to whether or not you passed or failed based on the last question.
> 
> Personally, I think this theory is quite plausible, since, secret organization or not, the NREMT is a tad bit sadistic about handing out their test results. I mean, come on, if it is computer based, why do I have to go home feeling like my stomach is tied up in knots and not sleep until the following day when I finally find out the results (and thank God I didn't take mine on a Friday, cause I would have been one tired gal come Monday morning). It could easily be "graded" in real time, since the computer has decided whether you've passed or failed immediately when it cuts you off, and the result could be given to you after you've gone through the whole process of being carefully led from the room and frisked.
> 
> ...









*WAAAAAAAH! *
Quit your whining! For goodness sake, oh how awful it takes them an all of 48 hours or even (gasp!) a few days! Get over it! What difference does it REALLY matter? Are you awaiting to do brain surgery? 

As for the test questions not counting, yes they are called *pilot test * questions and yes every major board test has them, to see how well people do. It's common norm among professional tests. 

Geez.. good thing most of you did not take the test >5 years ago, when the awaiting time was about 6-8 weeks. I guess some of you would had stroked out!....

It's a professional test. The test does NOT come from NREMT and they have to down load the results and then confirm and then send out results. Two separate organizations, separate identity. Could it be better? You bet.. yet you want to pay $300-400 as others do? 

R/r 911


----------



## medic417 (May 28, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> *WAAAAAAAH! *
> Quit your whining! For goodness sake, oh how awful it takes them an all of 48 hours or even (gasp!) a few days! Get over it! What difference does it REALLY matter? Are you awaiting to do brain surgery?
> 
> As for the test questions not counting, yes they are called *pilot test * questions and yes every major board test has them, to see how well people do. It's common norm among professional tests.
> ...



Now Rid thats a little harsh.  Yes we all used to have to wait weeks but we live in an instant world now.  And honestly with technology no reason not to get a pass/fail/inconclusive at the end of test.  It is nice that we usually get official results within 24 hours now but again we are now spoiled with instant gratification for everything we desire.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 28, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> What difference does it REALLY matter? Are you awaiting to do brain surgery? [/QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly Rid, what difference DOES it matter?  Why can't they release the grades then and there?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon (May 28, 2009)

I can think of serveral reasons to delay giving the answers.

What if there is an error? The delay allows for a double-check, and it also means that if there is an error and the person isn't NREMT(P) eligible, it gets caught by NREMT.

Also... back in the old days, it used to take weeks. Be happy it is only a few days.


----------



## Lunah (May 28, 2009)

They're double-checked before the results are released, plain and simple. Yes, it sucks to wait. I took the fill-in-the-bubble test in 2003 and had to wait about 2 weeks before my results were posted on the NREMT site, and even that was an improvement over waiting for that big envelope vs. small envelope in the mailbox. 

When I took my NCLEX-RN boards last August, I was useless for a day until my license info was posted on the Virginia Board of Nursing website, about 40  hours after I finished taking the boards. Again, wait = suckage, but it wasn't forever. (Just felt like it. ) And I had to hear the same thing from all the 20+ year RN vets, about how boards were done twice a year and took two days, and then you had to wait something crazy like 12 weeks for results ... yikes. (And they walked to work uphill in the snow both ways, yes I know.)

I recently took the Certified Emergency Nurse (CEN) exam, and 25 of the 175 questions were pilot questions. You get used to a certain number of pilot questions on these exams ... they're usually the ones that you read twice and stills say, "What ... ?" But I got my CEN results immediately after finishing the exam, which was nice.

Things are definitely faster now.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 28, 2009)

Lunah said:


> They're double-checked before the results are released, plain and simple. Yes, it sucks to wait. I took the fill-in-the-bubble test in 2003 and had to wait about 2 weeks before my results were posted on the NREMT site, and even that was an improvement over waiting for that big envelope vs. small envelope in the mailbox.
> 
> When I took my NCLEX-RN boards last August, I was useless for a day until my license info was posted on the Virginia Board of Nursing website, about 40  hours after I finished taking the boards. Again, wait = suckage, but it wasn't forever. (Just felt like it. ) And I had to hear the same thing from all the 20+ year RN vets, about how boards were done twice a year and took two days, and then you had to wait something crazy like 12 weeks for results ... yikes. (And they walked to work uphill in the snow both ways, yes I know.)
> 
> ...



True.. but what was the difference in price of the CEN exam and NREMT exam? I am actually surprised that we have computer testing, many professional boards still use paper and pencil examinations. I personally rather see a probationary period come back alike several years ago where one had to work for 6 months before receiving their patch and certificate and recognition.

Point being if 12 -36 hours is killing you, then you have a long road ahead of you. Again, inconvenience...hmm maybe? Drastic no. 

R/r 911


----------



## medic417 (May 28, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Point being if 12 -36 hours is killing you, then you have a long road ahead of you. Again, inconvenience...hmm maybe? Drastic no.
> 
> R/r 911



And then at least in Texas the real wait begins.  It can be weeks before the state certifies you after you pass NR.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 28, 2009)

medic417 said:


> And then at least in Texas the real wait begins.  It can be weeks before the state certifies you after you pass NR.



6 weeks :wacko:


----------



## Lunah (May 28, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> True.. but what was the difference in price of the CEN exam and NREMT exam? I am actually surprised that we have computer testing, many professional boards still use paper and pencil examinations. I personally rather see a probationary period come back alike several years ago where one had to work for 6 months before receiving their patch and certificate and recognition.



I can't remember what the NREMT fee was ... $175? $200? The CEN exam was $220 (but that's the ENA member price ... non-members pay $360).

I wouldn't mind taking the paper/pencil test, ever -- at least that way I can go back and review my answers! I try not to change any, though.  Bad habit! I was able to go back and review my CEN answers before completing the test, though.


----------



## daughertyemta (Jun 1, 2009)

and your right don't take it on a friday because you won't get your results until monday.  Although yes it is nerve racking not knowing or not whether you passed or failed.  Some of you can remember what thats like when your a new emt or paramedic.  Just wanting to know if you passed or not.  Wanting to call all your class mates and brag or not to call anyone hahaha.  I have never taken the NR test before until I was becoming a paramedic because in Indiana you only have to be state certified.  So it was a whole different ball game!  Although I am happy that it only takes a few hours or days to get your results and not weeks!  But I took mine on friday at 1:30 pm and didn't get my results until monday morning!


----------



## street_shark (Jun 3, 2009)

i got a question (and of couse i changed it to not violate the nremt rule) but say you got a guy that has difficulty breathing and is coughing up blood...and your choices are,
a. do bvm
b. givem a non rebreather and a surgical mask
c. givem a non rebreather and put on a hepa mask

its c right? (i couldnt find it in my book =/ )


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jun 3, 2009)

street_shark said:


> i got a question (and of couse i changed it to not violate the nremt rule) but say you got a guy that has difficulty breathing and is coughing up blood...and your choices are,
> a. do bvm
> b. givem a non rebreather and a surgical mask
> c. givem a non rebreather and put on a hepa mask
> ...


 
You can find the answer to your question here


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 3, 2009)

street_shark said:


> i got a question (and of couse i changed it to not violate the nremt rule) but say you got a guy that has difficulty breathing and is coughing up blood...and your choices are,
> a. do bvm
> b. givem a non rebreather and a surgical mask
> c. givem a non rebreather and put on a hepa mask
> ...



Where's d. ?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 3, 2009)

Lunah said:


> I can't remember what the NREMT fee was ... $175? $200? The CEN exam was $220 (but that's the ENA member price ... non-members pay $360).
> 
> I wouldn't mind taking the paper/pencil test, ever -- at least that way I can go back and review my answers! I try not to change any, though.  Bad habit! I was able to go back and review my CEN answers before completing the test, though.



The NREMT did not cause the increase fee; it was based upon the Pearson/Vue testing fees. As well, CEN is a speciality board fee and you already have a RN license. NREMT is many times utilized for the state cert or license. 

I did like the paper & pencil of reviewing as well, even way back when on the CEN test ( I hate looking @ the monitor & seeing myself). 

Figure the renewal costs of $20 in comparrision... still not a bad deal. 

R/r 911


----------



## Lunah (Jun 3, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Figure the renewal costs of $20 in comparrision... still not a bad deal.



Not bad at all! And less expensive than renewing my nursing license, which doesn't even require any CEUs (I'm in Virginia).


----------



## TL80 (Jun 12, 2009)

I passed my NREMT-B and I got the last question right 100% because I looked up in the book afterwords and I am pretty sure I got the last few questions right so I believe in the statistic if you get the last question right under a certain number you are more likely to pass..oh and mine stopped at 70.. this could be helpful to know where you are at during the test..I think it made me focus more when I was at like question 60 and determined to get the next few answers right, so I slowed down and read more into it. Goodluck to any future NREMT-B takers!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jun 12, 2009)

12 characters


----------

